# Lab Results



## jasong13 (May 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, my last post was sometime ago and i was in need of a thyroid ultrasound. Well the ultrasound came back normal so that was good news. Since then i have changed my meds to Armour and i am currently up to 3 grains per day and feeling better with every day passes. I have question though. Should i pursue increasing my meds becasue i didnt see an increase in my Free T3 results when increasing my dosage from 2.5 -3.0 grains per day?

Here my most resent results.

10/16/2012 Results 3.0 grains per day

TSH .99 .40 - 4.50
T4, FREE .80 .8 - 1.83
T3, FREE 3.1 2.3 - 4.2

8/27/2012 Results 3.0 grains per day

TSH .99 .40 - 4.50
T4, FREE .70 .8 - 1.83
T3, FREE 3.1 2.3 - 4.2


----------



## jasong13 (May 19, 2012)

Bump. The 8/27 results should have been at 2.5 grains. My concern is that i am not at the 75% range for the Free T3 and my T4 is very low. Is that normal for the T4 to be low when the T3 is increasing? I also read that the TSH would be surpressed and my results do reflect that.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are you feeling? Your labs didn't change much at all...are you feeling any different since 8/27?


----------



## jasong13 (May 19, 2012)

I am feeling about the same since 8/27 but i forgot to mention that i made a med change around the same time. When i started the desicated thyroid in the spring i was on NP Thyroid and i recently switched to Amour. Should i proceed to push to get 75% with the Free T3? I am also wondering if my Free T4 is ok? It is pretty low. I also forgot to mention that both of my Antibodies are extremely high hence the ultrasound that came back normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jasong13 said:


> Hello everyone, my last post was sometime ago and i was in need of a thyroid ultrasound. Well the ultrasound came back normal so that was good news. Since then i have changed my meds to Armour and i am currently up to 3 grains per day and feeling better with every day passes. I have question though. Should i pursue increasing my meds becasue i didnt see an increase in my Free T3 results when increasing my dosage from 2.5 -3.0 grains per day?
> 
> Here my most resent results.
> 
> ...


It is my opinion that you could probably handle another 1/4 grain (15 mg.) but no more than that.

Do you take your Armour before or after your labs. If before, what time do you take your Armour and what time do you lab?


----------



## jasong13 (May 19, 2012)

I have not been taking my meds before labs becasue i read that they can really affect you labs. I am still concerned or looking for answers about my Free T4 level being so low. Is this normal when taking Armuor? Where should the Free T4 level be?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

How do you feel? My frees are more mid range than 75% and I feel good, so I quit worrying about hitting that number. JMHO


----------

